# The Doctors Mansion **IMAGE HEAVY **



## Mickelmas (Jul 1, 2013)

It's been a while since my last report, sorry.

That said here is one that whilst not much left and in a bad state of affairs has some serious history behind the reason for it being so. Unfortunately the FACTS behind this are not pleasant.

The information Im about to provide is a matter of public record, and subsequently means Im not in breach of Data Protection Act or any other individuals privacy. That said I have changed the name of the victim to protect their and their families identity.


so here is the history:-

Dr Neil Sylvester was driven from his home by the community. 

The Dr who ordered the release of a dangerous psychopath two days before she killed an 11-year-old girl in a horrific attack in a local shopping centre.

On 30 March 1991 Carol Barratt was in the Frenchgate shopping centre in Doncaster, where she threatened a young lady with a knife. She was arrested, and later, following an assessment by a police surgeon, an approved social worker and the duty psychiatrist, was admitted to the psychiatric unit at the Doncaster royal infirmary under a section of the Mental Health Act 1983.

During her admission she appealed against her detention to the Mental Health Review Tribunal, but her appeal was turned down. Despite this, on 14 April the responsible medical officer—a Dr. Silvester—discharged her from her section of the Mental Health Act and she walked out of the hospital. Two days later—on 16 April —Carol Barratt went to the Frenchgate shopping centre and stabbed to death little CHILD X, an 11-year-old schoolgirl whose parents kept a nearby public house. The parents have not recovered from the shock and grief, and probably never will.

He kept his job at Doncaster Royal Infirmary despite an official inquiry into the tragedy accusing him of "a serious error of clinical judgement."

Referenced from
http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news...killer-case-doctor-up-for-top-award-1-2421655

http://www.doncasterfreepress.co.uk/news/fury-over-doc-s-bid-for-award-1-513122

http://hansard.millbanksystems.com/commons/1994/mar/09/psychiatric-killings-doncaster

And now for the images.












































Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 1, 2013)

Great job on this report, well done!


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jul 1, 2013)

Great pictures and report.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thnks for sharing,
I really enjoyed your report!


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 1, 2013)

Note to Mickelmas... according to your reference material the Doctor was not involved in the murder of the child, rather it was his release of the mentally ill individual which allowed her the freedom to commit the atrocity. His actions cannot be construed as causing the murder and hence the comment you made is incorrect and casts aspersions upon his name. It could therefore be construed as libelous despite the "intent" of what you are saying being relatively clear. I have therefore deleted it in order to protect you from possible accusations of libel.

Thanks for such an interesting post. That place looks pretty damned interesting too.


----------



## sonyes (Jul 1, 2013)

This place has been on the list for ages....I need to get it done! Great report and pics


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 1, 2013)

Great report and images my friend


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ace report & photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 1, 2013)

Very nice - I see some graffiti has been added recently.


----------



## Mickelmas (Jul 1, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Note to Mickelmas... according to your reference material the Doctor was not involved in the murder of the child, rather it was his release of the mentally ill individual which allowed her the freedom to commit the atrocity. His actions cannot be construed as causing the murder and hence the comment you made is incorrect and casts aspersions upon his name. It could therefore be construed as libelous despite the "intent" of what you are saying being relatively clear. I have therefore deleted it in order to protect you from possible accusations of libel.
> 
> Thanks for such an interesting post. That place looks pretty damned interesting too.



Thanks TeeJF,
I will get the hang of this forum stuff some day and with the understanding of the rules etc and my ability to file the reports in such away that will not bring myself or the forum community into disrepute.

Thanks for bringing this to my attention, I will be more careful infuture with how I write my reports.

I apologise for you having to make adjustments to my report and again thank you for bringing this to my attention.

Cheers


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 1, 2013)

Was this the place you sent me a text about? I'd love to look around it!

Nice work


----------



## Dissimulate (Jul 2, 2013)

Quite a harrowing background story :-|
Nice report, place looks beautiful from the outside. Shame its totally gutted.
Nice photos though


----------



## Mickelmas (Jul 2, 2013)

Jimba said:


> Was this the place you sent me a text about? I'd love to look around it!
> 
> Nice work



Yes Jimba it is 
its a ballache to get to via public transport but I managed it in the end


----------



## MissKreeper (Jul 2, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 3, 2013)

*Nicely done... Wouldnt mind a poke round ere meself... *


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice,looks like interesting


----------



## Mr beady (Aug 5, 2013)

jjstenso said:


> Needs the cars



first rule of derp club don't talk about carz


----------



## Jonbegood (Oct 16, 2013)

I knew Neil some years back. Complex, interesting, funny, you wouldn't forget him if you met him. This pile of a house (Victorian Gothic?) is typical of him. 

But he wasn't 'driven out' in quite the dramatic way suggested here, as if a posse of torch-carrying villagers and their dogs were chasing him out. In fact he had various gaffes while he was renovating this place. It was one of his many projects, and he used it for cars (he was a 'petrolhead', among other things) and to get out of town. But he sensibly decided it wasn't worth the risk to stay in such an isolated spot while being at the centre of media storm, and over time cleared out his few things there, leaving a few odds and sods - no ebay back then - like the car shells; a Marcos (3L V6 at one time?) and a Humber Super Snipe.

It's tragic what happened - condolences to the family- and affected many people deeply. And at a time of economic crisis when there was very little confidence in any of the authorities, so the public reaction was understandable. A bit like now really, except trial by Tory media and popular justice/revenge was more common back then.

But the photos here are good, if the text a little too fanciful.


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 17, 2013)

Enjoyed that!!


----------



## Mickelmas (Oct 17, 2013)

Jonbegood said:


> I knew Neil some years back. Complex, interesting, funny, you wouldn't forget him if you met him. This pile of a house (Victorian Gothic?) is typical of him.
> 
> But he wasn't 'driven out' in quite the dramatic way suggested here, as if a posse of torch-carrying villagers and their dogs were chasing him out. In fact he had various gaffes while he was renovating this place. It was one of his many projects, and he used it for cars (he was a 'petrolhead', among other things) and to get out of town. But he sensibly decided it wasn't worth the risk to stay in such an isolated spot while being at the centre of media storm, and over time cleared out his few things there, leaving a few odds and sods - no ebay back then - like the car shells; a Marcos (3L V6 at one time?) and a Humber Super Snipe.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jonbegood

The info I supplied is from info sourced (see links in report) and from a few locals I chatted with at the time, but im always open to other info and facts from others.


----------

